

A Practical Way to Fight Sexism in Tech Today (Literally, Today) - cliffseal
http://logos-creative.com/a-practical-way-to-fight-sexism-in-tech-today-literally-today/

======
meric
"...attracting people who aren’t white males (which I am)."

which I am not. ___Stops reading_ __. I guess I'm just not the intended
audience...

~~~
cliffseal
That's a shame, because I address that idea in, literally, the next line.

~~~
meric
Actually, no it doesn't. There are plenty of non-white people in the tech
industry and your article makes it sound otherwise.

~~~
cliffseal
I had no intention of inferring that, as I often make that point myself. The
sentence you first referred to stated:

"But, all that aside, we’re still in the middle of a long, long discussion in
our industry about attracting people who aren’t white males (which I am)."

...which is an observation of a discussion, not a statement about
demographics, and that discussion is happening whether it's actually relevant
or not.

~~~
meric
I don't see any discussion about attracting people who aren't white people
when > 50% of people in my office aren't white. Citation would be good.

~~~
cliffseal
We're devolving here.

Note that my post was specifically regarding GoDaddy fostering sexism
(intentionally or not), but that many of the discussions _also_ involve being
diverse in other areas. For instance, the very first link in my article is to
one called "The Problem with a Slate of White, Male Speakers". So, please,
find that discussion elsewhere as it's happening—but, I had nothing to say on
ethnicity other than pointing out my own for clarity's sake and stating that
it shouldn't matter.

------
a_bonobo
Is Bob Parsons (the elephant hunting guy) still CEO of GoDaddy, like OP's link
suggests?

The guy's homepage says he's "only" executive chairman ([1]) but Wikipedia
says he stepped down as CEO in 2011, citing this interview [2].

[1] <http://www.bobparsons.me/index.php>

[2] [https://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/magazine/bob-
parsons.html...](https://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/01/magazine/bob-
parsons.html?_r=0)

~~~
cliffseal
I believe it occurred while he was CEO, but I'm happy to update that language
to be more correct. I don't want that to be any sort of focus of this writing.

------
mwetzler
Thank you! Another way to contribute: tweet #notbuyingit at sexist companies
advertising during the Super Bowl.

[http://www.missrepresentation.org/media/nbi/notbuyingit-
list...](http://www.missrepresentation.org/media/nbi/notbuyingit-list-of-
super-bowl-advertisers-twitter-handles/#handles)

------
uvTwitch
Weren't us tech-savvies already supposed to be boycotting godaddy because of
their support for SOPA?

~~~
cliffseal
Perhaps, but the point here was to encourage us to discuss things with the
non-'tech-savvies'.

